# как заставить emerge заново написать USE флаги?

## Amon2501

Когда emerge нужно добавить какой то флаг, который я не ставил, оно обычно пишет в файл в package.use/ с самой последней буквой. Мне это не нравится, поэтому я хочу создать файл типа zzz и вот пусть туда он запишет все что автоматически, а в других файлах будет только то, что я сам ставил и только касающееся каждой отдельной. Я создал файл zzz, как мне теперь заставить emerge записать по новой все свои флаги для зависимостей? В мане прочитал про --autounmask-only но что не помогает, ничего он не пишет.

----------

## TigerJr

честно сказать не совсем понял суть. 

у меня жалоб на работу локальных флагов нету (это когда USE=-mysql применяется только для определённой версии ebuild а не для всей системы в целом) и я не заметил чтобы что-то менялось в этом отношении за последнее время

----------

